# New born with frozen back legs



## ydnas62 (Mar 29, 2013)

Y goat just kidded about 2 hours go. Everything was fine, babies up and cleaned and nursing. It is -30c and so had lots of straw etc. one kid fell behind added er and couldn't get up. Luckily we were only gone for about 45 mins (lunch) and found this little kid when we went back. The kid has frozen back legs from the hock down. He is in the house at the temp of our mud room so not too hot. The kid is now standing but the legs are still frozen. Should I do anything other than wait? Been raising goats successfully for 8 years and have never had this happen before! Thanks!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you get a heating pad for him? I would be rubbing his legs gently while maybe using a blow dryer to help him warm up?

ETA: Don't Rub!!! See Goathikers post!


----------



## ydnas62 (Mar 29, 2013)

Good idea - ill try rubbing them. Poor little guy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No don't rub. If the skin is frozen it will tear off. 

The recommendations I've seen for true frost bite have been to warm slowly. Not to put extra heat on the affected part. To warm the blood, not the limbs. Having never dealt with it to this extent, I can't help much. I know that the less tissue damage done the better. I know it is going to be pain and sad when he thaws. I believe you treat as if for third degree burns, including antibiotics to ward off infection.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goathiker said:


> No don't rub. If the skin is frozen it will tear off.
> 
> The recommendations I've seen for true frost bite have been to warm slowly. Not to put extra heat on the affected part. To warm the blood, not the limbs. Having never dealt with it to this extent, I can't help much. I know that the less tissue damage done the better. I know it is going to be pain and sad when he thaws. I believe you treat as if for third degree burns, including antibiotics to ward off infection.


Yep


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Would it help to put his legs in room temp water? Or would that be a bad idea?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't realize it would do that  But good to know different!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He needs indirect heat to just warm him up. If it's truly frostbite, he's gonna have blistered skin and it's gonna hurt like HELL! I know...had it on an ankle (ice pack at school with nothing between skin and pack...ouch)


----------



## ydnas62 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok, I'll just keep watching him. I gave him antibiotics already... I feel bad about this! We put the new feeder in this fall and it's been working great but we hadn't had kids yet...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You could put a warm rice bag around his neck. That would warm the blood without touching the affected legs. Just warm to your wrist not hot.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up over it. Stuff happens and we can't be there 24/7 to protect them. I had one fishhook himself thru the jaw on a bungee cord last year! Just keep an eye on him and be prepared to treat for burns.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is the kids temp first off. If it is sub, you will need to get the kid warmed up.

But as mentioned, do not rub affected areas, with a gentle warm water bath, or hair dryer (be careful not to overheat tissue when using a hair dryer)

Here is a great link on frostbite.

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/January2010/meatgoatmaniajan2.html

You can take the goat to a knowledgeable goat vet to try to help too, praying the kid will be OK, this is some scary stuff.


----------



## ydnas62 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone. He's sleeping now and his legs are a bit warmer.. I love this forum - such excellent support.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> Can you get a heating pad for him? I would be rubbing his legs gently while maybe using a blow dryer to help him warm up?
> 
> ETA: Don't Rub!!! See Goathikers post!


Do NOT rub if you suspect frozen! It will tear the skin and the ice crystals will tear up the inside tissue. Immerse in lukewarm water and thaw gently. I would not use a blow dryer on anything other than possibly low - you don't want to thaw him out too quickly.

Ydnas62 - It is not my intent to make you feel worse than you already do, but please be advised that if his feet are frozen there is a good chance they will slough. I'm sorry this has happened but, as already stated, try not to beat yourself up.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't be surprised if the frostbitten legs swell up and appear full of fluid. That is a side effect of frostbite as they defrost. It's the fluid in the cells that leak out after the parts have defrosted.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have no additional advice, but I'm sending up a prayer. ray:


----------



## ydnas62 (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, he's up and very active. Eating like crazy! Still kind of wobbly but I can't tell if it's because he's only a day old or if it's his feet... They didn't swell too much so I'm hopefully that it didn't kill his feet but only time will tell. Just as an FYI, I let his feet slowly warm up in the room temperature and then, when they were not feel like blocks of wood (gross) I put him in a lukewarm bath and slowly finished thawing him out... I'll let you know how This process worked.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! So glad to hear he's doing fairly well this morning.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow I was concerned.... U heart must have jumped right in your throat when u found him.... Good job nursing him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the baby is OK so far, prayers sent.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad your little guy is doing better.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is great news! I would imagine the wobbly is a little of both. I so hope his little feet didn't freeze!


----------

